# Delphi and XM Introduce 'SKYFi2' Satellite Radio Receiver



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

NEW YORK, Aug. 18 /PRNewswire/ -- Delphi Corp. (NYSE: DPH - News), a pioneer of in-vehicle entertainment and electronics, and XM Satellite Radio (Nasdaq: XMSR - News), America's No. 1 satellite radio service, are introducing another breakthrough product, the new Delphi XM "SKYFi2" -- the next generation SKYFi satellite radio receiver.
(Photo: http://prn.newscom.com/cgi-bin/pub/...=PRN-prnphotos-40349&redir=preview&tr=1&row=1)

The Delphi XM SKYFi2 takes SKYFi, the best selling satellite radio receiver ever, and makes it even better by adding several new exciting features, including the first-ever "pause" and "replay" functions for satellite radio. Utilizing leading edge technology, the "30 Minute Replay" function continuously and automatically saves the last 30 minutes of programming -- including programming from multiple XM channels. In addition, listeners can pause the program they are listening to with the option to play back that programming within 30 minutes. The unit also has a built-in wireless FM modulator, personalized stock ticker, personalized sports scores, a clock, TuneSelect(TM) by song and artist and much more.

*More*


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Its a sweet unit.  I have known about it for a few weeks but couldn't say anything. 

Here is a pic of the unit


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Very cool with the DVR type functionality. All I an say is I WANT IT  

I'm guessing this will work fine with the current home kits for the SkyFi?


----------



## HarryD (Mar 24, 2002)

It sure looks like it will fit the present adapters.


----------



## SAEMike (May 29, 2004)

Now if only they would offer service in Alaska!


----------



## stevenv (Aug 4, 2004)

Sweet!!! :hurah:


----------



## pjm877 (Apr 27, 2003)

from corp site. :
The new vehicle kit is upgraded for wireless FM modulation through the antenna allowing users to easily self-install SKYFi2 in their vehicle. SKYFi2 also features a new, easier to read display and will work with all existing SKYFi accessories including the Delphi CD Audio System.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2004)

Scott Greczkowski said:


> Its a sweet unit.  I have known about it for a few weeks but couldn't say anything.
> 
> Here is a pic of the unit


Wait,so now you are holding back information scott??? You have a fit when the mods do that here. I cant wait to see your excuse. Might be a good laugh.


----------

